# Anybody going to the Golden Retriever Meetup this Saturday at Leesburg Country Club?



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

Alas, no, Willow and I won't be going -- my husband and I will be away at a conference. Willow's also in a Rally class this winter that meets Saturday afternoons, so she might not be able to make the next couple either.  Once we've completed the Rally sequence, though, I'm sure that we'll go back to Leesburg some weekend. Willow had a wonderful time playing with some of the other Goldens there the previous times that we went!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Portia1224 said:


> Alas, no, Willow and I won't be going -- my husband and I will be away at a conference. Willow's also in a Rally class this winter that meets Saturday afternoons, so she might not be able to make the next couple either.  Once we've completed the Rally sequence, though, I'm sure that we'll go back to Leesburg some weekend. Willow had a wonderful time playing with some of the other Goldens there the previous times that we went!


It would be great to see you again sometime. Man your're going to have your hands full taking a Rally class around the holidays! Whew!


----------



## Want A Golden (Oct 18, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> I know that some of you here are also members of The Off Leash Golden Reriever Meetup in Virginia. There is one this Saturday at 1:00 PM. I would love to see some of you there.
> 
> Golden Retriever Meetup - The Northern Virginia Off-Leash Golden Retriever Meetup (Reston, VA) - Meetup


I have a 15 week old golden. She's super friendly and likes to play with dogs. Do you think this event would be good for a puppy?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Want A Golden said:


> I have a 15 week old golden. She's super friendly and likes to play with dogs. Do you think this event would be good for a puppy?


Hey there! Welcome to the forum. We had our Manassas Battlefield Meetup on November 25th. Not to worry though. There will be plenty of opportunities to meet up with us in 2013. Our next Meetup of the Retriever Hiking and Swimming club will be on March 30th at Prince William Forest Park. I am a member of the Leesburg, but I do not Organize it. I first took Mercy to the Leesburg Country Club when she was 9 weeks old, so it should be fine. Your pup will be much older by the time we go on our hike. So come join us.


----------

